# Weird things found on my 2019 Tiguan



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys i just picked up my 2019 SEL-P 4 motion R-Line yesterday. It's a great looking car, i think VW did do a little improvement on some of the parts. however i found something odd on the 2019.

Take a look beautiful car! 



















1. My 2018 SEL-P does not have that lid. i thought that lid is only on EU mold  unless it was on 2018 R-line that i did not know about. 











2. My 2018 SEL-P had a quick access button on the side of the blinker controller for accessing lane assist, blind spot and front assist stuff. Did they remove that on 2019???









3. on the steering wheel for 2018 right side there used to be phone button top and voice bottom now they changed to voice top and view bottom


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you take a photo of the inside back door panel? 

I know for the 2019 model year they made changes to the steering wheel button layout. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting little changes. I wonder what others are lurking in the recesses of the cabin. I also want to see if I can order that center dash cubby lid as a part once the 2019 comes online at the on-line stores. For 2018 it shows the storage tray as a component but not lidded. Here's hoping the 2019 tray is a drop-in replacement for the 2018 version.


----------



## cdubrun (Sep 15, 2016)

VW is notorious for "rolling" changes, and the reasons aren't always clear or relevant to the end user.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> Interesting little changes. I wonder what others are lurking in the recesses of the cabin. I also want to see if I can order that center dash cubby lid as a part once the 2019 comes online at the on-line stores. For 2018 it shows the storage tray as a component but not lidded. Here's hoping the 2019 tray is a drop-in replacement for the 2018 version.


You can order this item from Aliexpress. Many of us on the forum have ordered and installed it ... it's a 2 minute install


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

1054521247 said:


> 1. My 2018 SEL-P does not have that lid. i thought that lid is only on EU mold  unless it was on 2018 R-line that i did not know about.


Do you have part number for that? I want to get it for my wife's '18 Tiguan.,


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

CtTigSEL said:


> You can order this item from Aliexpress. Many of us on the forum have ordered and installed it ... it's a 2 minute install


How do you take it out and install it?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

anonymous911 said:


> How do you take it out and install it?


You basically pop the tray out and slip the new one in. If you look at the ad on AliExpress the sellers show pictures. That is about all the instructions you need. Take a trim tool and pry up the front of the tray (the side toward you - away from the windshield). It pops right out. Then stick in the new tray (w/ lid) back end first and press down until it clicks into place.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

anonymous911 said:


> How do you take it out and install it?


This is the one I purchased, the price has gone up a little since I bought it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For-VW-Tiguan-MK2-2016-2017-2018-Car-Front-Center-Console-Dashboard-Storage-Box-Holder-Refit/32851406572.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.23434c4d8EcbvA

The seller provides a plastic tool to lift the existing storage box out. It's a super simple install. Just pay attention when you pull the existing storage tray out to make sure you didn't lose any clips into the dash that could become irritating rattles.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful ride, exactly what I have in my future (SEL-P R-Line in White Silver) when my Durango lease is up next month.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice color! I didnt like the white silver until i saw an r-line. It is now my second favorite color behind the orange i bought.

Congrats!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I’m almost a year in with my 18 SEL-P 4MOTION and this is what I have noticed on the 2019 model.







:










Some of the “nicer” parts have been taken out, including the ESC off button next to the shifter. However, the hard plastic rear door inserts have been replaced with soft/stitched leatherette inserts as on the front doors.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

autostrophic said:


> However, the hard plastic rear door inserts have been replaced with soft/stitched leatherette inserts as on the front doors.


!!!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

autostrophic said:


> I’m almost a year in with my 18 SEL-P 4MOTION and this is what I have noticed on the 2019 model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please post a photo of the back door? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

moveingfaster said:


> Can you please post a photo of the back door?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

autostrophic said:


> Pic of how the rear doors should have been on 2018s.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The want is real.


----------

